# has anyone used this product yet?



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I was wondeirng if anyone here has or had used the product Vectra 3D for their dogs for flea & tick repellent. My vet has recommended this. I have never used such a product on my dogs yet any of them frontline or advantix never had to. Now seems the dogs have encountered some ticks here! I have been walking the dogs in the woods and even in the neighborhood and they are prevalant here now . we have now had 3 of the 4 dogs with ticks on them YUCK! :frown:My vet highly recommend this product and said he has heard of no complaints about it and it repels fleas and ticks and keeps mosquitos away as well. Wondering if anyone has used this product?

Vectra 3D Veterinary Information from Drugs.com


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I've never used it. I use K-9 Advantix for my dogs and Advantage for my cats. However, I did read somewhere that it takes approximately 5-6 weeks for it to start working. (That sounds like a long time to me because, I believe, you have to put the product on monthly.) So, if there are flea eggs on your dogs now, they will hatch before the product starts working. These fleas, however will die off soon after they are born. That's all I know about it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> I've never used it. I use K-9 Advantix for my dogs and Advantage for my cats. However, I did read somewhere that it takes approximately 5-6 weeks for it to start working. (That sounds like a long time to me because, I believe, you have to put the product on monthly.) So, if there are flea eggs on your dogs now, they will hatch before the product starts working. These fleas, however will die off soon after they are born. That's all I know about it.


Thanks! I am not looking for the flea stuff at all. (gee I better knock on wood) The dogs have not had an issue with fleas only ticks. I was thinking since this is suppose to repel the ticks it may be good to use. I just know its pretty new so ~so far I have hesitated to use it even though I think some people are ok with the product!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

We have fleas and ticks out here. The k-9 Advantix is supposed to help w/them both. So far so good - none on my dogs. 

But who knows... Anyways, why don't you go to their website (if they have one) and read about the product. That may help to ease your mind a little.

:biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> We have fleas and ticks out here. The k-9 Advantix is supposed to help w/them both. So far so good - none on my dogs.
> 
> But who knows... Anyways, why don't you go to their website (if they have one) and read about the product. That may help to ease your mind a little.
> 
> :biggrin:


I went to the web sight on the product and it seems the same as all the products but may be a bit newer product. I have also gone to frontline and advatix. All I have read is about people thinking the latter two are not doing as well of a job as they had been but then again this is just their opinions! Since I have never used this type of product,and of course have read that some folks dogs got sick or my goodness somone wrote that their 13 year old dog died (I believe they used advantix)4 days after they used this but then I am thinking well the dog was 13 they had no autopsy report so hmmmm could it have just been due to age. Some folks write things that just don't add up. Thats why I like the opinions on this forum honest opinions! I am still hesitating after reading all the facts and all the testimonies haha! I will get their but in time! Thanks!

Vectra 3D Veterinary Information from Drugs.com


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

wags said:


> I went to the web sight on the product and it seems the same as all the products but may be a bit newer product. I have also gone to frontline and advatix. All I have read is about people thinking the latter two are not doing as well of a job as they had been but then again this is just their opinions! Since I have never used this type of product,and of course have read that some folks dogs got sick or my goodness somone wrote that their 13 year old dog died (I believe they used advantix)4 days after they used this but then I am thinking well the dog was 13 they had no autopsy report so hmmmm could it have just been due to age. Some folks write things that just don't add up. Thats why I like the opinions on this forum honest opinions! I am still hesitating after reading all the facts and all the testimonies haha! I will get their but in time! Thanks!
> 
> Vectra 3D Veterinary Information from Drugs.com


I have to agree w/you on the 13 year old dog - hard to know, without an autopsy, if the dog died due to his/her age or if the product affected them. Animals can be allergic to different ingredients in the different products as well and can have adverse effects to them. 

I do the same thing. I get people's opinions and then make my own decision based on what I know. But, my mom use to say and I go by it is... "when in doubt, do without!" Let me know what you decide. Thx.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> I have to agree w/you on the 13 year old dog - hard to know, without an autopsy, if the dog died due to his/her age or if the product affected them. Animals can be allergic to different ingredients in the different products as well and can have adverse effects to them.
> 
> I do the same thing. I get people's opinions and then make my own decision based on what I know. But, my mom use to say and I go by it is... "when in doubt, do without!" Let me know what you decide. Thx.


I am just leery of anything that I have not ever used or done before. Now I have also heard bad things about the lyme disease shot for dogs. But I am like midwest sort of north east area and ticks are in our area and they have lyme disease well some do so I always get my dogs the lyme disease shot because I don't want them to get this disease I believe the benefits outweight the risk so there is another controversy. I have read the bad about the lyme disese shot but then again the arthritic views of it can happen if the dogs get the diesease so UGH what to do! So many controversys! As for the Vecta 3D it is still sitting just looking at me on my counter! I have not used it yet! I am now wondering if I should just return it because I do get the lyme disease shots for the dogs, but like I said what I like about the vectra 3D is the repelling factor of the ticks,, so then your not feeling your dog all over looking for yucky ticks after walks and such! I guess I think that that Vectra 3D will be the magical cure all for no ticks at all and I may be fooling myself here! So, so far I have not used it and I am lerry after all the reading I am doing! But like I said there are people who believe dog deaths can happen after the lyme disease shot or the arthrtitis or whatever and I have a 10 year old dog who has had no trouble, so one starts to wonder about everything there is for dogs out there!! UGH!:tongue:
I love your Mom's quote shes a very smart lady!:biggrin: I will go by this! I always say if it aint broken dont fix it haha!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

_I do the same thing. I get people's opinions and then make my own decision based on what I know. But, my mom use to say and I go by it is... "when in doubt, do without!" Let me know what you decide. Thx._


I finally got my nerve up and did use the vectra 3D! Whew took me quite a long time but I have now used it on 3 out of my 4 dogs and they have had no adverse reaction at all! I know this is an old thread and now old news But I did remember you asked me what I had decided so I figured since I finally did iuse the product,ha I would let you know and it seems to work just fine! Not as scary as I though! The dogs are all fine and seems right now so far to be doing the trick! Yeah walks will be alot more pleasant now!:biggrin: Oh I did not use it on my oldest dog becasue he is 10 and I thought they did say you really shouldn't use it on older dogs but the vet said I could if I wanted to use frontline and I asked about it saying I heard it was not as good as the rest and I was told that it was still ok and a trusted product! But no I still think I will just kind of play it by ear here with him he sleeps alot nmow and "eh just dont want to cause more harm than good on him!


----------

